# Solved: Cat Collar Locator Thingy



## ozzymgaowozzy (Jul 13, 2006)

Its hard to describe in a topic header exactly what I want, but I will try my best to explain.

I have 2 cats. They're both under a year old and they're just starting to go outside and I make sure they come in before dark every day.
Simply, I want to know where they are so I can get them indoors quickly when I want to. They don't respond to calls very well so it can be a real pain getting them in.

I was thinking about it earlier today. I've looked into GPS for cat collars, and this seems like overkill, they're also very expensive and bulky.
I realised all I would need is 2 small radio transmitters, and a device that receives and monitors the signals.
I looked this up briefly and instantly came across the Loc8tor : http://www.loc8tor.com/uk/loc8tor-lite.html
The tags look a little bulky... but i guess it would be near impossible for anything smaller to retain batteries and serve its function.
They only have a range of 400 feet (as long as there's no obstructions in the way) which seems a little weak.
There are many things I find wrong with the product, so I was just wondering if it would be feasable to construct something myself? Or should i just go with this product? or are there any alternatives for around the same price that anybody knows of?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Officer Dibble (Oct 24, 2007)

ozzymgaowozzy said:


> Its hard to describe in a topic header exactly what I want, but I will try my best to explain.
> 
> I have 2 cats. They're both under a year old and they're just starting to go outside and I make sure they come in before dark every day.
> Simply, I want to know where they are so I can get them indoors quickly when I want to. They don't respond to calls very well so it can be a real pain getting them in.
> ...




Have you thought about giving them both a mobile phone? This would be beneficial for two reasons.

Firstly, Android phones support a Google feature that allows you to trace the location of the phone on Google Maps.

Secondly, you could change the ring tone on both phones with an mp3 recording of you saying, "Here kitty, kitty, kitty!" Or, "Come home kitty, kitty, kitty, dinner is ready." (Cats always respond well to food)

Hope this helps!


----------



## ozzymgaowozzy (Jul 13, 2006)

Me - "Come home, kitty, kitty, kitty. Dinner is ready."
Kitty - "..."









It'd be a bit cumbersome to drag a big mobile phone around their necks all day, and it'd be quite expensive to buy 2 phones. Funny, though 

Last night I purchased a Loc8tor Plus from ebay for a great price. So I'll mark this as solved...


----------

